# asus p5n-d won't boot up



## el cape (Jul 10, 2010)

My pc was working fine I decided to change the cpu Intel E5300 stock fan to a cooler master d15-9hdsl-ol-gp after putting everting back together now the asus p5n-d will not boot up. If anyone has had the same problem or has some idea please let me know, Iam running Asus p5n-d mobo with intel E5300 processor, window 7. If you need any other info let me know. What a bummer this is, I mean everything was great all I tried to do was increase the ventilation and cool things down. Thank you


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

did you clean off the old paste and apply new correctly

http://www.arcticsilver.com/methods.html


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Are you certain you have all the legs of the CPU/Heatsink snapped clear in so there is no "wiggle" in it?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Did you remove the CPU or just the heatsink/fan? I would have too assume you accidentally disconnected or jarred some other component or wiring. The PC should at least boot even if the new cooler is not properly attached.


----------



## el cape (Jul 10, 2010)

I cleaned the old thermal stuff off the new sink came with the thermal paste on, it is of the screw in type, I had to lift the mobo to put the base of the heat sink in so it could be screwed in place. I took everything out again and put it all in, thinking maybe the mobo got grounded somewhere but no deal, it still lights up the small green light all the fans go on and the cd rom gets going, gut it does not make the beep sound when I turn it on and it wont boot up. all the connections seem to be in the right place and tight. 
thanks


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If you're absolutely certain all the connections are good I would say bench test.

1) Remove EVERYTHING from the case
2) Set the motherboard on a non conductive surface. The motherboard box is perfect for this. DO NOT PLACE THE MOTHERBOARD ON THE STATIC BAG! It can actually conduct electricity! 
3) Install the CPU and heat sink.
4) Install 1 stick of RAM.
5) Install the video card and attach the power supply connection(s) to the card if your card needs it.
6) Connect the monitor to the video card.
7) Connect the power supply to the motherboard with both the 24pin main ATX Power connection and the separate 4 or 8 pin power connection.
8) Connect power to the power supply.
9) Do NOT connect ANYTHING else. Make sure you have the power connector on the CPU fan connected.
10) Use a small screwdriver to momentarily short the power switch connector on the motherboard. Consult your motherboard manual to find which two pins connect to your case's power switch. Then touch both pins with a screwdriver to complete the circuit and boot the system.

If all is well, it should power up and you should get a display. Then assemble the parts into the case and try again. If the system now fails to boot, you have a short in the case and need to recheck your motherboard standoffs.

If the system does not boot after this process, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective.


----------



## el cape (Jul 10, 2010)

WHEN YOU SAY
Then touch both pins with a screwdriver to complete the circuit and boot the system
do you mean boot the system while touching both pins at the same time or do you mean touch both pins and then after boot the system
Also what do I search for in terms of finding the 2 pins that connect to your cases power switch.
thanks


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the plug that connects to the m/b will be marked switch

you just touch the pins for a fraction of a second to turn it on and the same to turn it off

this is all the case switch does


----------



## el cape (Jul 10, 2010)

ok, so dont connect the case, just touch the 2 pins to turn on the mobo, is that right?
ok I think I got it I will try it today and get back to you.
thanks dai

i never got the thing to work, sent it back to amazon they are sending me another. the funny thing is that the mobo that i replaced with this asus, which has always worked fine, a pcchips el cheepo mobo, i put it in the case just to hold me over till the asus came, now that doesnt boot up. weve tried it out of the case, now this mobo has never stopped working till now, and nothing wont boot up. we checked my processor to see if it was bad on another case and it works fine. we try another processor in the pcchips and it still wont boot up. i mean what the hell is going on. theres no static electricity no moisture, i dont know what to do. now i am afraid when the new mobo comes that it wornt work. iam going to put that one in a whole brand new atx full case and iam going to get the E8400 intel, i have the E5300. i pray to God it works.
thanks to all and any more suggestions please let me know.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
model
wattage


----------



## el cape (Jul 10, 2010)

ok geforce 8400, 
E5300 intel 
pcchips n53p more or less inexepensive board
before which i returned and amazon is sending another one, was the asus p5n-d
3 gb ram
450 power supply i dont know the brand of the power suply but i guess i could find out, iam at work now, also the model and the wattage is 450
ive tried to boot it up out of the the case withonly one ram 1gb, i have tried everything i could think of and a friend of mine who knows more about these things also. i dont understand, the asus was working great, all i did was changed the cpu cooler, right i bought a better cooler withfan and changed it, thats all i did., the only difference was that the new cooler was of the screw in type, right, so i had to lift out the mobo to place the base plate under it. after that i tried to start it up and nothing, nothing at all.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the min we recommend for a pcie system is

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139004&Tpk=corsair+550w


----------



## el cape (Jul 10, 2010)

do you mean it could be the power supply is to small for it, I mean it boot it up fine before with the asus p5n-d and all the rest the same. if you think that is the problem can you give me some more info?
thanks


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

did you apply the paste correctly on the cpu/heatsink

http://www.arcticsilver.com/methods.html

i pointed out it is under powered it may boot ok now but i should not imagine for long


----------



## el cape (Jul 10, 2010)

Yes I did put the artic silver. I will get the new power supply, Cosair 750 you think should do?
Thanks for your help dai
God bless you and yours
rafael


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

a 750 will allow for a much better video card down the track,if your not planning on one a 550-650w is sufficient


----------

